# Exercise induced collapse



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This came up recently as a friend's golden was dx'd with it, but then our regular vet said no dice she has never seen a golden who has it. I will be very interested to see how people respond.


----------



## cacox (May 6, 2017)

*EIC in Golden Retrievers*

In 2003 my Golden Retriever exhibited all the signs of having EIC. I took her to three different Vets, before one suggested possible low blood sugar. He had read about this occurrence in hunting dogs. This was as close to a diagnosis that I ever received; and my Golden has since passed away.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We had a Corgi who was dx with it. That was the only time I have heard of or seen EIC. When our Corgi was diagnosed with it I remember my vet telling me that it was common only in labs and lab mixes but pretty unusual in other breeds.


----------



## cacox (May 6, 2017)

I had not heard of EIC until receiving DNA result for my new rescue dog. Turns out he is 3/4 American Staffordshire Terrier and 1/4 Chihuahua. He has 1 marker for the condition, and its recessive. So this condition can show up in other breeds.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

EIC is a complicated problem. There are dogs that test positive for the markers but never show any symptoms whatsoever throughout their lives. Like many genetic tests, it is more of indication that the dog is enabled to develop a full blown active case of the disease, but doesn't always mean that it will. 

EIC is something I have never seen in a Golden Retriever and I have been involved with the breed for a very long time.


----------

